# Fly Tying Kit?



## AccuTrig (Jan 20, 2008)

I have been fly fishing for a good while now and I am really wanting to get into tying my own flies. I think it would be awesome to catch a fish on a fly that I tied and get a sense of accomplishment. I am wondering about a good tying kit I should get to start out with. I have seen a few on ebay but I am really not sure about them. Price is not a huge issue but would like for it to be reasonable sense I am just starting out and who knows I may not like it or have the time to do it. I mainly fish for trout but wouldn't mind to find something that will do a variety of species. Also should I get a kit?

Thanks ahead of time for your help


----------



## 32-40win (Mar 28, 2011)

Thompson kit or a Stillwater kit will have the basics in it. Once you have the kit, you will need some books with various patterns, Ie nymphs, caddis, mayflies, streamers, foam flies, tube flies, saltwater flies, regional flies. Then all you will need is more materials, one of each colour is mandatory ( don't fret, they are only two to 5 bucks a colour). Need lots of hooks, many sizes ( every style--they're cheap per bag ,too).
You will have to give the wife or girlfriend and all relatives a proper and detailed list of things they can buy you for presents for any occasion, ie; good scissors, bobbins, new vises, beadheads, coneheads,Clouser barbells, dragon & damsel barbells , hair , feathers, eyes, drawers , containers, portable kit, tying table & chair, lamps, Magnifiers, thread,epoxies and glues . But, start with a kit, Orvis has some, Basspro has some, Cabelas has some.

Once you start, if you have an artistic streak, you are doomed, and addicted.


----------



## AccuTrig (Jan 20, 2008)

awesome thanks how does this kit look. The reviews look good but what do you guys think.

http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/product. ... BIK-316019


----------



## Lil Sand Bay (Feb 2, 2005)

That little travel kit will work to start out 'til you find out if you like to tie. I'd recommend that you get one more bobbin tho' as you'll find that you will need two separate threds at times.


----------



## rockthief (Apr 5, 2008)

start tying wooley buggers and soft hackles until you have them just right. Find a simple nymph pattern online and tie it as well. Many make the mistake of buying too many things, tying too many different flies and it can get discouraging. Keep it simple until you have confidence in your tying. You can use one bobbin if you stick with black thread. I'd buy a pack of #10 hooks and have at it. Be patient with yourself. Have fun. I love to tie. It saves my sanity sometimes.


----------



## rockthief (Apr 5, 2008)

I bought that same kit years ago and still have it. Now I tie on a Danvise with the jaw extension - used it for eight years. Good luck. Get some pieces of yarn (brown, black, red), some copper wire (old electrical cords or motor windings) for ribbing on nymphs, heck you can even tie something with sewing thread.


----------



## AccuTrig (Jan 20, 2008)

Well while I was researching tying kits what do you guys think about this one seems like the tools are better quality and actually a better price.

http://www.fishusa.com/Terra-Royal-Coac ... Kit_p.html


----------



## 32-40win (Mar 28, 2011)

This would likely do you just fine as a starter kit. Gives a nice sampling of materials and a book with instructions;

http://www.fishusa.com/Wapsi-Deluxe-Fly ... Kit_p.html


----------



## AccuTrig (Jan 20, 2008)

32-40win said:


> This would likely do you just fine as a starter kit. Gives a nice sampling of materials and a book with instructions;
> 
> http://www.fishusa.com/Wapsi-Deluxe-Fly ... Kit_p.html


looks good I just might have to do this one. It doesn't give as many tools but at least it gives the necessary tools to do the job. It does give a good deal of materials though which is a plus. I just want to make sure the tools that I am getting are decent because the material that comes with it is fairly cheap and I would rather have better tools and get the material separate.

I am totally up for any suggestions!!!


----------



## 32-40win (Mar 28, 2011)

The main good tool you need is the scissors to start with. A Rotary vice isn't absolutely necessary, but is useful on some types of flies. Many tools can be made from things around the house. That kit is a starter kit, most of the tools in it are all you may ever need, and you can add tools or upgrade as you find the real need for them. You can use it for a travel kit down the road and leave the good stuff at home.
To give you some notion of the tool uses you could have a look at the tying segments these guys have;
http://www.sfotf.ca/


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I wrote an article this winter about getting into fly tying and lure making with links to various kit suppliers and other sites. Also check out www.flyanglersonline.com and their basic tying section for info on what a good kit contains.

http://www.nicksimonson.com//index.php? ... iew&id=225

The basics: Vise, Bobbin, Whip Finisher, Hackle Pliers , Scissors. There are other tools that are "nice to haves" which eventually become standards. See more in depth at: www.flyanglersonline.com/flytying/kit

Tight threads!


----------

